# national geographic



## nrois02 (Jun 1, 2009)

has anyone on here tried to get a job at national geographic? if so what were they looking for? im just curious cause i like to hike and do a lot of outdoors stuff and would like to try and get a job doing something like this. maybe like a snowboarding magazine or skateboarding magazine. anyone have any experience and would like to share?


----------



## KmH (Jun 2, 2009)

Curious enough to look at their web site? Click on 'Contact Us' and ask them directly?

Jobs at National Geographic.


----------



## Overread (Jun 2, 2009)

they have a job section here: https://jobs.nationalgeographic.com...S_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_HM_PRE&Action=A&SiteId=1

but being nat geo and being as your coming at it from the photography angle you got to be good - no wait you have to be very very good to get into natgeo! Might be an idea to check out some issues and to see what photographers are doing and submitting work that you want to produce to the magazine - then politly contact these photographers. Get some idea as to how they got into the mag and maybe even see if they run workshops or such. Have a good portfolio of your work online to show them and see if you are up to standard - if nothing else get some good pointers as to where to get help to improve if its needed


----------



## itznfb (Jun 2, 2009)

i know someone who is a photographer for national geographic. he has said it's not glamorous as you would think. he has had to spend weeks/months at a time living in terrible conditions under tents, in the mud. however there are probably all sorts of photography jobs with national geographic that ARE glamorous. but i'd image you may have to work your way through the mud.


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 2, 2009)

Just based on the quality of their photos, and their reputation, I gotta believe that this is one of the hardest periodicals to get published in. 

Jon


----------



## craig (Jun 3, 2009)

It is good that you are focusing your intentions. Certainly Snowboarding and National Geographic are some of the more presigious (not high paying) rags out there. Of course your work has to be fresh. If you think it is up to par send it. They say no; work harder and send it again. Nothing is out of your reach if you work hard enough.

Love & Bass


----------



## nrois02 (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks all for the comments! really good advice! but if there not the big money making for photography what is?


----------



## itznfb (Jun 3, 2009)

nrois02 said:


> thanks all for the comments! really good advice! but if there not the big money making for photography what is?


 
pro sports would be my guess.


----------



## nrois02 (Jun 3, 2009)

really? well i could kinda see that.


----------



## bhop (Jun 3, 2009)

Here you go:
"How can I be a photographer for National Geographic?"

http://www.nationalgeographic.com/faq/careers.html#photographer

I watched a documentary recently, "National Geographic, The Photographers".  (netflix dvd)  It pretty much showed it as _itznfb_ described.  Mud, insects, harsh conditions.. a difficult but rewarding job.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 3, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling that using the words "big money" and "photography" in the same sentence should be avoided?


----------



## nrois02 (Jun 3, 2009)

^hahaha true. and thanks bhop ill look into that!


----------



## craig (Jun 3, 2009)

nrois02 said:


> thanks all for the comments! really good advice! but if there not the big money making for photography what is?



Commercial clients.

Love & Bass


----------



## JIP (Jun 3, 2009)

itznfb said:


> i know someone who is a photographer for national geographic. he has said it's not glamorous as you would think. he has had to spend weeks/months at a time living in terrible conditions under tents, in the mud. however there are probably all sorts of photography jobs with national geographic that ARE glamorous. but i'd image you may have to work your way through the mud.


 
I don't know but those conditions would be EXACTLY the thing that would draw me to a job like that.  That being said I think the photograpers that do work for NG or any other mag are pretty famous in their own right before they might get assignments.  A job for NG would just be a part of a wider career as an established photographer in whatever area.

You say you want to work for a snowboarding mag just don't expect it to be a place that you send a resume to and work some kind of 9-5 job for.  If you want to shoot snowboarding SHOOT IT and they will come to you.  Establish yourself with people in the know spread your images around and get your face known, if you are at some kind of event where no mag is represented and you shot call them you might get an omage or so printed.

Realize that a career in photgraphy is exactly what you make of it.  You need to HUSTLE get your face out there NOONE IS GOING TO CALL YOU.  And with the competition for limited jobs out there there are alot of people that might want to undermine you.


----------



## nrois02 (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks jip that is what im going to try and do! and craig i think you might be right on that one! thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Nolan (Jun 5, 2009)

Good luck with your desire to shoot for NG. I will be very envious if you get the job. Its been my dream since I started reading NG since early high school.


----------



## nrois02 (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah i would like that but it wont be for a while. who knows though. i will do my best!


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 11, 2009)

Give yourself an assignment, shoot it and write copy, send it to all magazines in that subject arena and try and build yourself a rep


----------

